# Rim/tire size



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone have good pics/links of places i can compare 17'' rims to 18'' rims? also, what looks better, a 17'' rim with 215/40/17 tire or an 18'' rim with 215/35/18 tire? i also have eibach pro lowering springs. anyone know the maximum width i can have? i want them the same because its easier to rotate them


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

17's are best, 18s are too heavy, plus if you lowered your car you might have to add a spacer inorder to clear your suspension. i think you might have to do taht with the 17s not to sure but chek out www.tirerack.com easy way see what the diff is between 18 and 17's


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say 17's cause when was the last time u seen a 240 with 18's and didnt have roled fenders or wide-body? i mean, if 18's barley fit my FD. y should it fit a 240? any way, a seventeen with 40 series will look better...and i think the biggst width rie you can fit infront is a 235(i say this cause tires arent all the same width even though they say 215)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

should only be 40 series if the tyre is 245 or wider. otherwise 45 series.

I fitted 18x8+35 with 235 tyres all round on a 180sx last year. Non coilover suspension and didnt rub - was pretty close to the strut though. Rears fit fine.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

so for a daily driver, are you suggesting i don't go with the 18's? how much difference in weight are the 17's to the 18's? like is it even noticable in performance? what about tire gap in the front though i if i go with a 17''? also, joel, why do you suggest going with a 40 series tires with a width of less than 245?can someone identify on this link the second set of rims are 18's or 17's? i know the first are 18's though. 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/389077/1

also, do you think a 35series tire on the road is worth it? thanks for your input


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No, I said you should use a 40 series tyre if its 245 or WIDER on 17's. This will maintain the correct rolling diameter. If you use 40 profile with a 205 or 215 the rolling diameter will be smaller than factory and your speedo will be reading too fast. (better than too slow though). You can fit a 255/40r17 on 17"x9"+35 rims on the back. The rim sits perfectly in line with the rear fender with the correct camber. (non coilover suspension)

Too heavy? who gives a shit? You arent entering the car in races or anything. If you like the look of 18's, go 18's. To be safe select a 225/35 tyre for rear and 215/40 or 205/40 for front. Less scraping that way.
Make sure you have it lowered and put on a decent kit if you have 18's though, otherwise it will look truck spec.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

joel, if i wanted to go w/ 18x8 set up, what offsets?? sorry..i still don't know much about offsets/tire sizes


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

how low do you have to have your car dropped to make a 17'' rim with a 40series tire look good without having large gap between your fender and your tire?


----------



## 240SXDRIFTER (May 11, 2004)

I Have 18's All Around My 240 And They Dont Rub And I Have It Droped Too Soo Its All In Your Choice Of What U Want I Like Mine With 18's Better Then The 17's That I Had So Yea


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what kind of suspension mods do you have? do you have spacers? what offsets?? i'm curious


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i think 17" is the way to go in my opinion :fluffy:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

VSP3C - The wheels i fitted to a mates car were 18x8+35 all round. He had normal struts. The rears just fit in and the front rubbed on the fender lining at full lock. You may want a little more offset but not much. You could put 215/40 front and 235/30 rear.

little240 - If the 17s have a wide tyre on them then you dont need to drop it much. Remember 40 profile means the profile height is 40% of the width of the tyre - so a 205/40r17 is a lot skinnier profile than a 255/40r17. If you go with a decent tyre width then 40 profile is better.

The problem is most 17" wheels come made for FWD cars - 17x7" +40 offset which is wrong for an s13. You cant fit a decent width tyre on there so at absolute minimum id go for 7.5 inch rim but best is 8" You can get a 245 on an 8" rim.

With 18's you can play the safe road by getting an 18x7.5 with a medium offset like +35 and getting a 215/40 tyre. But really its better to have an 8" or 8.5" rim - its just that the fitment and offset needs to be perfect. Ive seen lots of 18's rub at full lock but the owners dont care cos its mainly for show.

17's for performance all the way!!


----------

